# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cjm has picked a really cute theme for August, * 'Golden Smiles'*. 😁

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.

Please, one entry per membership. 
Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll. 

We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Members can win only one time per calendar year but we'd still enjoy seeing those golden pics.

Cjm has submitted this cute example of a 'Golden Smile'


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Again, Congratulations Cjm, great theme for August, great picture of your smiling pup!



Just for fun, not an entry-

This is a picture of my Bridge girl Roxy smiling.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

Fletch’s “Let me in, please!” smile


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

The naughtiest boy


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Our happy holiday girl.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby loved hiking!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These smiling faces really brighten my day. Do you have a 'Golden Smiles' photo to share in this month's photo contest?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What's not to like about my life?!?


----------



## Mashed_potato (Dec 28, 2019)

We know that we don’t meet the post requirement for the contest. Just wanted to post our girl Mash visiting one of her grandmas.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mashed_potato said:


> View attachment 875542
> 
> We know that we don’t meet the post requirement for the contest. Just wanted to post our girl Mash visiting one of her grandmas.


There is plenty of time to get your post count up before the contest ends, just comment in a few threads that are of interest to you . Great pic and good luck.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Was a good day with great weather


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all these beautiful smiling Goldens, such a happy group!


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

GoldeninCT said:


> View attachment 875566




__
http://instagr.am/p/B-LG2tfJrAa/
 Not sure if link to video will work but one of my favorite smile ones  Can be removed if not allowed. Use pic first pic for contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, love it!




GoldeninCT said:


> View attachment 875566


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Now that made me smile!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the pic and the video. The photo will go into the voting poll and the video will be enjoyed by all who see it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We need 12 new smiling dogs each day! One for every hour. As goldens spend a good part of their awake time smiling this one is easy!!!


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh is all smiles


----------



## malory (Aug 5, 2020)

not sure if I’ll meet the requirements, but any chance to share this pic of my 8-month old boy, I’ll take!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a handsome smiling face!



Ivyacres said:


> There is plenty of time to get your post count up before the contest ends, just comment in a few threads that are of interest to you . Great pic and good luck.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Almost every photo I have of Rundle she is smiling. This was an impossible task. Decided to go with this big grin


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What's not to like about running around in those mountains?!?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy fun


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby with a stick.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

ceegee said:


> Ruby with a stick.
> View attachment 875635


What a fantastic photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ceegee said:


> Ruby with a stick.
> View attachment 875635



This is a fantastic picture! 

I can already tell it's really going to be tough when it's time to Vote!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

ceegee said:


> Ruby with a stick.
> View attachment 875635


Now that's a real Golden SMILE!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden smiles just make my day better! Please share one of your golden.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, it's been a couple of days since our last entry!
Cjm has picked a really cute theme for August, * 'Golden Smiles'*. 😁

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max, smiling.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona went on a play date, and "got her picture took"...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many smiling golden photos. 
Here's one of our Honey.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Our Boy Murphy giving a BIG SMILE... 😊


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great to see Murphy here!


----------



## Pittsburgh Pup (Aug 13, 2020)

Our ten week old enjoying the nice weather


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Such CUTE little paws!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for August is *'Golden Smiles'*. 😁
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22. 

For members with less than 25 posts, it's easy to increase your post count before the contest ends, just comment in a few threads that are of interest to you . 
Great photos everyone and good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pittsburgh Pup said:


> Our ten week old enjoying the nice weather
> 
> View attachment 875896



What a cutie!

Get your post count up so you can be eligible for votes. 

You need a total of 25, happy posting!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for August is *'Golden Smiles'*. 😁
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Pittsburgh Pup said:


> Our ten week old enjoying the nice weather
> 
> View attachment 875896


Can you do me a favor and tell him he's a good boy for me?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the smiling goldens!


----------



## Pittsburgh Pup (Aug 13, 2020)

IntheWillows said:


> Can you do me a favor and tell him he's a good boy for me?


Done!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Puppy fun
> View attachment 875632


That photo is very familiar to me! That is either Shala or one of her siblings, isn't it?? 

Here is my entry - it's been a while since I entered the photo contest. But I love this big smile on a much younger Shala:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A wonderful smile indeed!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Shala does have a big beautiful smile.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look who's smiling! All the photos are so sweet. You still have 4 days to submit a picture.
Cjm has picked a really cute theme for August, * 'Golden Smiles'*. 😁
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie thinking about getting a cupcake. She wa







s 12 at this time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

You still have 3 days to submit a picture.
Cjm has picked a really cute theme for August, * 'Golden Smiles'*. 😁
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 2 days left to submit a picture in this month's Photo Contest.
Cjm has picked a really cute theme for August, * 'Golden Smiles'*. 😁
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, August 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the last day to submit a photo. This contest will close about noon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest has closed. 
Go to the voting poll to choose your favorites!


----------

